# Cockapoo Grooming Tools



## Janepri (May 3, 2011)

I am in the process of purchasing a clipper for my cockapoo and wondered if anyone can give me some feedback on the best one. I have tried a couple, but they won't go through the fine hair. I would like a professional one and they are costly, but will do a better job and save me alot on grooming costs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I brought this one http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/271/andis-agc-single-speed-clippers which I use with these snap on combs http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a wahl storm 2 clipper it's fantastic. The rest of my grooming stuff is a Kenchii Scorpion Barber Shears, a slicker brush, a fine toothed brush, and a 15, 40, 30 and 10 blade, a grooming table and a high force blow dryer.  Good luck, grooming is fun!


----------

